# Mithril Farmen



## tammo12345 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich als Allianzler am besten Mithril farmen kann?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich so ziemlich überall wo Mobs um L40 sind.Sehr viel zu finden ist es z.B. in "Tausend Nadeln"


----------



## tammo12345 (24. Mai 2011)

Tausend Nadel ist doch seit Cataclysm überschwemmt wo soll ich da Farmen? Gibts noch irgendwo nen Platzt wo ich viel finde hab schon ein bisschen rumgesucht aber noch keinen idealen platzt gefunden. Nur vereinzelte vorkommen aber da dauert es ewig bis ich genug zusammen habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Mai 2011)

Tauchen in TN wäre eine Maßnahme. Keine Angst ist nicht tief.  
Ansonsten dürfte in des Pestländern ein ganze Menge zu finden sein.Wie gesagt, überall wo so um/ab L40 ist findest du eigentlich Mithril.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Mai 2011)

Achtung Geheimtip:

Im Teufelswald im Nordosten bei den verseuchten Treants ist eine Höhle in der ich beim Questen auf min. 10 Vorkommen parallel stieß. Die sind während des Abbauens schon wieder nachgespawnt.


----------



## Kerbe (26. Mai 2011)

Sengende Schlucht Brennende steppe


----------



## tammo12345 (27. Mai 2011)

Danke der Tip mit der Hölle war super hab da 200 Mithril in nicht ma einer Stunde gemacht hat mir echt Zeit gespart.


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. August 2011)

"Sengende Schlucht" und "Brennende Steppe" findest Du alle 100m ein Mithrilvorkommen.


----------



## Zaruk (26. August 2011)

Ich hab in 1kNeedles gefarmt, ging auch schnell, trotz tauchen.


----------



## Rabaz (26. August 2011)

Mithril gibts überall wo man so ab ca. 48 questet. Nicht ab 40 und nicht in den Pestländern, da ist überall noch Eisen. Das erst Mithril gibts daher im Ödland. Da gibts reichlich (die Vorkommen sind im Vergleich zu früher drastisch erhöht worden) und es ist von IF nur etwa eine Flugminute entfernt, wenn überhaupt. Da haste den Sack schon voll, bevor du in den anderen genannten Gebieten auch nur ankommst.

Sicher wirds in 1000 Nadeln auch was geben aber als Ally da an den Arsch der Welt zu eiern ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. August 2011)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Mithril gibts überall wo man so ab ca. 48 questet.


Das wäre dann schon auf Höhe von Un´Goro (ab 48). Da gibt es kaum noch Mithril sondern fast nur noch Thorium. Gebiete ab 40 bix max 47 sind optimal dafür.


----------

